# Aluminum siding - How long does it last?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Question for the masses - One side of my house has aluminum siding. The other 3 sides were replaced with vinyl several years ago. 

I don't know how old the siding is - I'm guessing a minimum of 20 years and perhaps much more. 

Does aluminum siding have a set 'replace by' age? I'm not sure what condition it is in, since that side of the house is only accessible from the neighbours. I guess I should go over to take a look.

How do I know if I need to replace it or should I just do the conservative thing and just replace it?

Also - How long does vinyl siding last? I had assumed it had a 20 year estimated life span, but from googling, it appears that it can last a lot longer.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Does aluminim siding have a set 'replace by' age?
> 
> Also - How long does vinyl siding last? I had assumed it had a 20 year estimated life span, but from googling, it appears that it can last a lot longer.


I have original builder installed aluminum siding at the rear of my house. It's been there for 42 years and will probably last another 50 or more. 
The only thing about is that the factory baked on paint has oxidized over the years, but it cannot be painted. 

Why replace it? "if it ain't broke..don't fix it!"


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I have original builder installed aluminum siding at the rear of my house. It's been there for 42 years and will probably last another 50 or more.
> The only thing about is that the factory baked on paint has oxidized over the years, but it cannot be painted.
> 
> Why replace it? *"if it ain't broke..don't fix it!*"


 ... same motto here (and based on common sense/good judgement). :encouragement:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't argue with the logic.

I guess I have to go and take a look at the siding. I probably won't be able to tell if there is any leaking, but if it looks to be in reasonable condition, then I guess it should be ok.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the main problems with aluminum siding aren't leaks, but paint failing and dents/damage due to weather. 

The only real reason to replace it would be aesthetics.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Def inspect it,aesthetics aside ,the issue that would be important is if there are cracks/punctures and the integrity is worn there can be issues happening to the wall(rot/mold)it can became a problem and spread.
Often on homes there are problem that one is not aware of it(esp if moisture is trapped)
esp if you have flowers/trees and obstructions etc and that wall is in a confined area
imo it would be worth inspection.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

If there are any windows or mechanical openings... take a close look and see if it looks like it is flashed and/or caulked such that water would stay out and not enter the house around the opening. Kinda hard to describe but look for gaps where water can get in... upper pieces should overlap on top of lower pieces such that water is always being directed away from the wall as it flows down. Of course you can't really be sure it's leaking without opening it up but you can sorta tell by the way it's installed.

I replaced some plank siding last summer on a small heated shed... there was no flashing or anything around a window. The sill and studs under the window were rotted right through.

Vinyl, as long as it's installed properly and isn't damaged, lasts as long as you can stand the slow discolouration over time. And possibly dated colour themes :chuncky:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> Vinyl, as long as it's installed properly and isn't damaged, lasts as long as you can stand the slow discolouration over time. And possibly dated colour themes :chuncky:


Aluminum siding has what they call "backer-board"... (Donald knows what that is).. behind it. Mine has it and I could attach a hose reel at the back of the house,
through the aluminum siding to it,


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Another thing to check is if it is still properly attached to the wall. Over time, it's possible for nails to pull out or the aluminum to tear around the nails (with improper installation or extreme winds) and whole panes of the wall can then rattle in the wind. I have that problem on my rear wall and it will probably be a pain to fix. Otherwise, that stuff lasts forever.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The vinyl might need power washing every five years or so.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The aluminum will last indefinitely. The finish is supposed to last for 20 years but usually goes longer. It can be repainted.

Have you ever heard of Abitibi siding? Looks like aluminum siding but made of Masonite. In 1995 I bought a house with Abitibi siding it had been on there since 1967. The paint was worn through to the Masonite in spots but in good condition. I painted it with 1 coat of primer and 2 coats of white paint, using Benjamin Moore latex. Then every 5 years I gave it 1 coat. I sold the house 5 years ago, it still looks like new.


----------

